
Mun-lang v0.2 – hot reloadable structs - erlend_sh
https://mun-lang.org/blog/2020/05/16/release-mun-v0-2-0/
======
k__
How does it compare to Dyon?

~~~
k__
Okay, I read it myself.

Mun is AOT compiled and uses garbage collection.

Dyon isn't AOT compiled and uses lifetimes.

